# 10 months later, AP shows up at my house asking for answers...



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone. I haven't been on here for awhile, but my ex husband had an affair with his married co worker last year. I found out in December and kicked him out that day, filed for divorce in December. In June my ex and I had a fake reconciliation and well he was in a relationship with her still. She put spyware on his phone and he came clean to me about it. Only out of fear she would tell me. I honestly had no idea he was still involved with her. I ended our relationship AGAIN. And I changed my phone number etc. Well today I'm walking out of my garage, and I run right into her. 

I am so angry, although I handled myself in a very calm and mature way. I have taken the high road since our marriage ended and will continue to. She wanted answers about my relationship "with her boyfriend". Imagine that! She has an affair with my husband, and she leaves her husband, and now doesn't trust him? 

It's amazing how people can totally forget their part and blame everything on someone else. Basically she told me "she wasn't the reason for my divorce, she didn't cause the affair and she's a victim". Come on! She knowingly slept with my husband, went on about how she couldn't wait for them to be together all the time and how she told him she loved him first". They are both guilty! It wasn't just him. I don't need her to relieve her guilty conscience. I've moved on! If she doesn't trust him, that his fault and her fault. It has nothing to do with me. She needs to get her answers from him. And if she doesn't trust him, that's something she should look at as a red flag. 

I'm so glad they both screwed up their marriages for each other. I'm happy to know this is working out for them. I told her I had no respect for her or him. And the look of shock on her face was hilarious. Should I have handled this differently and spoke to her. After I said what I said, I turned around, told her I had nothing to say to her and asked her to leave. I still can't believe the balls on her. She didn't care when she helped destroy my life. She was fine with it. So yeah! I don't owe them anything... Thanks for any comments or for just reading this and allowing me to vent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, you obviously have better sense and constraint than I.

I would've just slapped the ever-loving sh!t out of her and said, "Welcome to the bed you made."


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Sometimes the best answer is a surprise right hook.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

3putt said:


> Well, you obviously have better sense and constraint than I.
> 
> I would've just slapped the ever-loving sh!t out of her and said, "Welcome to the bed you made."


Hahaha! I really wanted to. But I just find it easier to let things go and let the disaster they created play out for them... Obviously things aren't that good for them if she is coming to my house fishing for answers...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

John Lee said:


> Sometimes the best answer is a surprise right hook.


I take Muay Thai and I have a GREAT right hook ha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You said it well. I wish you would have taken a pic of her expression.


----------



## Coach8 (Jun 17, 2013)

She might be a homewrecker, but she definitely has a big set of ladyballs!


----------



## Laurel (Oct 14, 2013)

It sounds like you handled it perfectly. What a horrible woman. She's getting exactly what she deserves. 

I'm so glad you have moved on and I hope much happiness is in your future.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

I would have asked that grimy b***h if she needed a hand with slinging her way out of the s***t hole she got herself into. Then proceed to hand her a plastic spoon and send her on her way.

GINGER


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

That is unreal.. I hope you are laughing yourself silly!

It's like my STBX and his new barfly, I mean girlfriend.. He likes to bang housemaids when he travels for work, and she picks up all kinds of men from the bar and goes home with them, married, single, including my H.. I have to giggle when I wonder who's going to cheat on who first... 

Love it.. It's exactly what she deserves..


----------



## lacey99 (Oct 18, 2013)

"I found out in December and kicked him out that day" 

impressive and good for you!


----------



## schrenkbl (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish you would have taken a pic of her expression.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha! You all are extremely awesome. I honestly appreciate everyone's responses. The funny thing is, I heard he might me cheating on her already. I am so happy I don't have to deal with him or that anymore. I wish he was the man I thought he was, but unfortunately he's everything but that. It's almost been a year and I'm so much stronger and happier now. OW did more good than bad coming to my house. Had she #1 apologized, # 2 admitted her part and taken responsibility for her actions, I probably would've spoke to her. But she just showed me how pathetic, unsure, insecure and LAME she is. I wish I could've told her stbx husband about that. I'm sure he would've got a good chuckle out of that. 

Her and my ex husband deserve each other. I am FREE AND SO HAPPY HE ISNT MY PROBLEM ANYMORE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

I think you should have mentioned as you turned away with half a smile on your face "Oh yeah he's still very good at some things"


----------

